# Wedding Client



## lennon33x (Sep 22, 2014)

So I had potential wedding client send me an email about doing a wedding shoot for her. She explained that she was coming in from out of town (is originally from this area). She also explained that her wedding was on a Monday at 11:00 a.m., three days before Christmas, and was looking to hire a photographer on a budget. I don't have much wedding photography in my portfolio, and we quickly addressed that I was a portrait photographer, and that I was wanting to add more weddings to my repertoire. She then explained her budget was x amount, and told me the venue, the shooting times, etc. I explained to her that (based on my current rates for regular portrait sessions) my cost for the wedding would be a couple hundred above her amount. (My prices are irrelevant to the discussion - just please note that she was undercutting my regular work by a significant amount.)

She then proceeded to tell me that she works for a photographer, and that because her boss was leaving out of town on the day of her wedding, she wouldn't be able to take them. I thought that was pretty strange. I also thought that she was booking really short notice for her wedding (3 months). Then she proceeded to ask me about my editing programs, and also my editing process. Then she told me (and linked me) to some modeling work that she had done...which was irrelevant. I told her that I didn't currently have any of my wedding work on my website, and was wanting to add to it. So I asked for a few days to get that done and that I would be in touch.

My gut is telling me that, while this would be a pretty good opportunity to get some cash and to expand my portfolio, this could end up being a major disaster. She apparently "knows" the business, and if she doesn't like my editing process, etc., then it could spell major headache for me. I read once that if you feel that a client is trying to penny pinch, then they're never the right client. A good client will accept the price for what it is and move forward. Those with experience with these types of clients - care to input?

Thanks


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2014)

How badly do you want to do this?


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like to do more weddings. I would not like headaches. Therefore, I don't want this job bad enough to sacrifice my sanity or pay


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 22, 2014)

This doesn't seem to track quite right.
Someone in the business is trying to lowball a photographer relatively inexperienced in wedding photography to do a wedding at short notice and, at the same time, raises questions about editing process - even before seeing work.
I'd give odds that this won't result in an engagement you will be happy and well-compensated for.
A possible next step is that she says that she could save money by doing the editing herself.


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 22, 2014)

Lew, I totally agree. 
Initially it was the standard questions (where, when, how long, how many in the party). The time and date struck me as odd too (12/22 at 11 am). Who gets married on a Monday? My friend said she may be negotiating on the price, so to speak. But like he said, "The price is her problem, not your's." Anyone in the business knows that most people spend a good portion of their wedding budget on a photographer. There are so many red flags everywhere. I'm going with my gut. Just curious if you guys have had a similar issue.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2014)

Walk away.  Quickly.  Do.  Not.  Look.  Back.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 22, 2014)

Run. lol

I'd suspect this is someone shopping around, looking for someone to take the photos cheap (so trying to find a photographer with limited wedding experience??), then as Lew says maybe figures she can do her own editing. Or who knows what she has in mind. 

Doesn't seem like it may be worth it just for some photos for your portfolio. Try doing some assisting shooting weddings if you want experience.

I'd trust your instincts.


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 22, 2014)

I am. Like Forrest Gump.

I've got a few second shooters lined up for weddings. And because it's a friend of mine, I'm hoping I can jump into some really important shots for my portfolio.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2014)

Run far. Run fast. Otherwise, you'll likely wind up eating feces from this penny-pinching bridezilla.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2014)

If you want wedding photos for your portfolio, shoot a mock wedding.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 22, 2014)

Walk away. Simply tell her you were reminded of some holiday plans.


----------



## lennon33x (Sep 23, 2014)

Update:
So while I was waiting to reply to her, she posted up on a Facebook group of how she was looking for a wedding photog for 6 hours for $750. She was then crucified by people who know the industry and offered subpar work for her budget. I'll let those people have her. Eek


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

People who want to pay bottom-feeder rates get bottom-feeder quality product.  Good choice.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not a wedding photographer, but I'd run from that description.

Good choice .. walking away (as fast as possible).


----------



## ronlane (Sep 23, 2014)

I would totally agree with the others on this one and say RUN!!!!

It's pretty sorry of someone that is said to be in the business would undercut or look for cut-rate photography.

I would say, thank you but no thank you, good luck with your wedding and marriage.


----------



## Austin Greene (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't walk away man, _run away._


----------



## Rosy (Sep 30, 2014)

lennon33x said:


> So I had potential wedding client send me an email about doing a wedding shoot for her. She explained that she was coming in from out of town (is originally from this area). She also explained that her wedding was on a Monday at 11:00 a.m., three days before Christmas, and was looking to hire a photographer on a budget. I don't have much wedding photography in my portfolio, and we quickly addressed that I was a portrait photographer, and that I was wanting to add more weddings to my repertoire. She then explained her budget was x amount, and told me the venue, the shooting times, etc. I explained to her that (based on my current rates for regular portrait sessions) my cost for the wedding would be a couple hundred above her amount. (My prices are irrelevant to the discussion - just please note that she was undercutting my regular work by a significant amount.)
> 
> She then proceeded to tell me that she works for a photographer, and that because her boss was leaving out of town on the day of her wedding, she wouldn't be able to take them. I thought that was pretty strange. I also thought that she was booking really short notice for her wedding (3 months). Then she proceeded to ask me about my editing programs, and also my editing process. Then she told me (and linked me) to some modeling work that she had done...which was irrelevant. I told her that I didn't currently have any of my wedding work on my website, and was wanting to add to it. So I asked for a few days to get that done and that I would be in touch.
> 
> ...


Run I smell a Bridezilla


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know that it's necessarily a bad thing that she tries to get a better price; I don't see that as weird.

But you shouldn't be expected to cut your rate drastically just because she works for a photographer and "knows the business". In fact, she doesn't know _your _business, and _that's_ what matters; your business, not her boss' business.

I would quote her a price and leave it at that. She is either free to accept it or free to not accept it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 21, 2014)

This one really sounds like it would turn into more grief and stress. Not worth it just to add a few shots to your portfolio.  I would let her know right away that you're not interested, take the high road on this as a professional. If she questions you as to why you won't do it, just tell her it's for personal reasons and leave it at that, that's the only reason you have to give her. It also sounds better than saying, it all sounds like too much of a headache.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 21, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> This one really sounds like it would turn into more grief and stress. Not worth it just to add a few shots to your portfolio.  I would let her know right away that you're not interested, *take the high road on this as a professional*. If she questions you as to why you won't do it, just *tell her it's for personal reasons* and leave it at that, that's the only reason you have to give her. It also sounds better than saying, it all sounds like too much of a headache.



It would be very, very easy for a potential client to take issue with this. Once you say it's for "personal reasons", you remove it from the "professional" arena. I think that would be bad in this case.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 21, 2014)

Personal reason could be anything. 

What would the professional suggestion be, if the question comes up?


----------



## waday (Oct 21, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Personal reason could be anything.
> 
> What would the professional suggestion be, if the question comes up?


Definitely agree. It could even be, "oh, shoot, I'll be out of town for the holiday".


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, do that.


----------

